# Sram XX1 crankset on a SS



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

Anybody using one?


----------



## evenslower (Sep 26, 2005)

Besides bling factor, why on a SS?


----------



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't know why you would...thats why I asked.The CC website mentioned using it on one.


----------



## JonGon (Nov 9, 2012)

shackleton47 said:


> I don't know why you would...thats why I asked.The CC website mentioned using it on one.


Found another discussion, hope it helps, I've been wanting to know more about it in a SS application as well:

Hmm... I cant post links yet so search for "SRAM XX1 cranks and 10 speed" above and check post number 20.

It seems, at least according to CC, that you would still want to use the xx1 chain (not cheap). I would love to hear from some single speed guru about this set up :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

evenslower said:


> Besides bling factor, why on a SS?


Agree. I really don't see the value added for going with XX1 cranks on a SS. It honestly seems like it'd be a pricey venture, with no real added advantage.


----------



## thorkild (Jul 22, 2008)

evenslower said:


> Besides bling factor, why on a SS?


Multiple reasons: single ring specific, very light, affordable (less than half of xtr for msrp), would be easy to swap to geared setup. The big question is whether the xx1 ring plays nice with normal chains and/or whether the spider is removable so you can run a hbc or MRP ring.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm guessing that as long as your chainline were right, you'd be fine without an XX1 chain. 

(Disclaimer- Logic-based speculation. I have zero interest in the XX1 stuff, so I've done very little research on it.)


----------



## kiwiktm (Mar 17, 2008)

I have the XX1 crank on a Air 9 carbon running SS with the new ti cog . with a Sram 10spd chain. Looks great, works great.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

kiwiktm said:


> I have the XX1 crank on a Air 9 carbon running SS with the new ti cog . with a Sram 10spd chain. Looks great, works great.


Seems like there should be a photo of that somewhere??


----------



## bryantreams (Oct 22, 2012)

For those who say it's not cost effective, it's not a bad price compared to any other lightweight cranks for my BB30 setup I'll be using. Spider looks as if it's removable from what I've seen, Carbon-Ti list it as being compatible with their spiderless rings. If that's true...that's what I'll be running.

.:: Carbon-Ti - Hi Tech Bicycle Components ::.


----------



## dfuse (Feb 8, 2013)

kiwiktm said:


> I have the XX1 crank on a Air 9 carbon running SS with the new ti cog . with a Sram 10spd chain. Looks great, works great.


I'm very interested in this setup, are you running the entire front set, ie crank and chainring? What is the ti cog? Can you give a link? (sorry n00b but interested in the same setup). Why a 10spd chain and not the special xx1 chain? (price?)


----------



## kiwiktm (Mar 17, 2008)

Works better with the XX1 chain. ti cog is the Niner one.


----------



## dfuse (Feb 8, 2013)

kiwiktm said:


> Works better with the XX1 chain. ti cog is the Niner one.


thanks


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

kiwiktm said:


> Works better with the XX1 chain.


Not saying you are wrong, but what are you basing this conclusion on? I have heard that 9, 10, and 11 speed chains all have the same internal dimensions therefore the XX1 chainrings should be exactly the same for any of those chains. In a single speed set up it should work perfectly. The external dimensions of the chains (the width) are different and that's why you can't 10 speed chain in an XX1 11 speed set up, because it will cause interference (rubbing) to the next cog. Kinda like running a 9 speed quick link on 10 speed chain and cassette. That quick link always hits. I planning to use this crank on a single speed if there is anything information I have wrong please let me know.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a set of XX1 bb30 cranks using a MRP Bling Ring on a Ragley TD-1 using a RWC bb. The entire set up came in at 597 grams (crank, bb, ring, spacers ect.) I am pulling the cranks and putting them an my On One Lurcher as soon as my RWC pf92 to 30mm axle BB comes in. The only reason that I'm pulling them off the Ragley is that the crank arms are to close to the stays while there is plenty of room on the lurcher.


----------



## kiwiktm (Mar 17, 2008)

bpd131 said:


> Not saying you are wrong, but what are you basing this conclusion on? I have heard that 9, 10, and 11 speed chains all have the same internal dimensions therefore the XX1 chainrings should be exactly the same for any of those chains. In a single speed set up it should work perfectly. The external dimensions of the chains (the width) are different and that's why you can't 10 speed chain in an XX1 11 speed set up, because it will cause interference (rubbing) to the next cog. Kinda like running a 9 speed quick link on 10 speed chain and cassette. That quick link always hits. I planning to use this crank on a single speed if there is anything information I have wrong please let me know.


I rode probably 200 miles on the 10spd chain worked great most of the time. Occasionally when putting a lot of torque into the pedals it would make a horrible sound like breaking teeth. The XX1 chain has alternating link sizes to suit the Chainring with alternating sized teeth . The 10spd chain does not always line up with the Chainring while under pressure. Yes,my chainline is perfect .


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

That's why I went with the MRP Bling Ring. It also dropped about 40 grams and got rid of the tight spot in the chain.


----------



## dfuse (Feb 8, 2013)

Click Click Boom said:


> That's why I went with the MRP Bling Ring. It also dropped about 40 grams and got rid of the tight spot in the chain.


So the Bling Ring fits on the xx1..why would you need an xx1 if you replace the ring with something else? (genuine question, trying to learn about this stuff) I though the ring was the special part about the xx1.


----------



## thorkild (Jul 22, 2008)

dfuse said:


> So the Bling Ring fits on the xx1..why would you need an xx1 if you replace the ring with something else? (genuine question, trying to learn about this stuff) I though the ring was the special part about the xx1.


XX1 is the cheapest way to get into a high end carbon crankset. X0 actually costs about $150 more than XX1 and you'd need a bling ring or similar to go to a single ring for either crank.


----------



## dfuse (Feb 8, 2013)

thorkild said:


> .. and you'd need a bling ring or similar to go to a single ring for either crank.


Thanks, but why would you need to replace the ring to go single ring? The xx1 comes with a single ring doesn't it? The guy with the ti cog seems to be running it as ss. (sorry if my questions may seem trivial)


----------



## MonmouthRider (Sep 17, 2007)

kiwiktm said:


> I rode probably 200 miles on the 10spd chain worked great most of the time. Occasionally when putting a lot of torque into the pedals it would make a horrible sound like breaking teeth. The XX1 chain has alternating link sizes to suit the Chainring with alternating sized teeth . The 10spd chain does not always line up with the Chainring while under pressure. Yes,my chainline is perfect .


Do you think the tight spot will occur with an 8 speed chain?


----------



## trevrev97 (Jul 19, 2009)

It is cheaper to get the XX! than any X0, if you want to go syderless, buy the xx1 and sell the spider with ring on it, you will be surprised how nuch you can get for it. Look at how much just the xx1 rings are going for of ebay. You can sell the spider and ring and probably make enough to buy two Bling rings.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

kiwiktm said:


> I rode probably 200 miles on the 10spd chain worked great most of the time. Occasionally when putting a lot of torque into the pedals it would make a horrible sound like breaking teeth. The XX1 chain has alternating link sizes to suit the Chainring with alternating sized teeth . The 10spd chain does not always line up with the Chainring while under pressure. Yes,my chainline is perfect .


This is great to know. Thanks for this info. I might just do that, sell the XX1 ring and maybe the spider, then get a MRP or the new NSB spiderless chainring for the SS set up. I am setting up XX1 on my Mojo HD also.


----------



## edwin_eyemd (Oct 16, 2009)

MonmouthRider said:


> Do you think the tight spot will occur with an 8 speed chain?


i'd be interested in this also.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

XX1 on Sir9 3rd post on the page has XX1 on Sir9 running SS.

I went for Shimano Saint because I didn't like 76BCD on XX1, but I guess if it can be set up with spiderless chainring, then it would be a very good option for carbon crankset


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

4nbstd said:


> XX1 on Sir9 3rd post on the page has XX1 on Sir9 running SS.
> 
> I went for Shimano Saint because I didn't like 76BCD on XX1, but I guess if it can be set up with spiderless chainring, then it would be a very good option for carbon crankset


That's my bike!
I only have three rides on it, but that includes a six hour race. So far the xx1 has been flawless with a 10spd chain.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice. Can XX1 run with spiderless ring?


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Please read the thread you have just posted in for your anwser.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Click Click Boom said:


> Please read the thread you have just posted in for your anwser.


Yes or no would have sufficed, but, ya, I didn't read the thread, I just saw the title earlier, and then saw the picture in other thread, and since that was the first actual picture of XX1 crank on SS I've seen, I figured I would post it. Good thing I bought my Saint crank couple weeks ago, otherwise it would have been a difficult decision.


----------



## dickt3030 (Dec 5, 2010)

*I'm doing it!*

I just built up my new One9 for racing this year. Going XX1. Why? For some of the reasons that others have mentioned here. First, it's a high-quality crankset for a lot less $$ than XTR, and maybe lighter(?) Second, it was designed for a single chainring, so no more using triples for my SS setups.









I'm going to switch out the spider/chainring with a Bling Ring to save even more weight. Can't wait to test it out! BTW..running 10spd chain.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Anyone running the XX1 crank with the XX1 chainring and a 9 speed chain? Will that work?
I'm starting to collect parts for a Singlespeed build and was thinking of picking up the 32T XX1 crankset and just using it as is for now since that would be probably be the cheapest way to get a single chainring up front. Seems like people have run the 10 speed chain and not have too many problems. The issue is that all the rear cogs that I have seen such as Rennen and Endless are designed for 8/9 speed.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

dickt3030 said:


> I'm going to switch out the spider/chainring with a Bling Ring to save even more weight. Can't wait to test it out! BTW..running 10spd chain.


I just did this. It probably saves about 30-40 grams, looks good and works perfectly with the exact same chain line as the XX1 spider and chain ring. I have a pic on the bike in the "new" SS build thread, but it is not a close up of the drive train, it's actually the opposite side of the bike.


----------



## PHS (Sep 5, 2009)

Any pics of xx1 gxp running with a Bling Ring setup?


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry bike is very dirty.


----------



## PHS (Sep 5, 2009)

Thx for the pics. 
So you remove the sram xx1 spider and the Bling Ring slides on? Is their a separate Bling Ring for gxp and pf30? Thank you!


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

PHS said:


> Thx for the pics.
> So you remove the sram xx1 spider and the Bling Ring slides on? Is their a separate Bling Ring for gxp and pf30? Thank you!


Yes you remove the XX1 spider and the Bling Ring slides on and there are 3 screws preventing it from coming off.

The Bling Ring is designed for GXP cranksets only and it has a 50 or 51mm chainline(can't remember which one exactly). If you use it for BB30/PF30 crankset, depending on which version of the BB30/PF30 crankset is being used, the chainline will either be the same as the GXP version or be moved in by 5mm.
You can go check out wolfoothcycling.com for more info on the BB30/PF30 crankset and the direct mount rings.


----------



## PHS (Sep 5, 2009)

Excellent, thank you! I plan on running a gxp xx1 crank with a bling ring for a single speed setup. I was considering a xtr crankset with a Niner ring. Not sure which would be a stiffer/better setup. 
The look of the xx1 w bling ring looks good though. Thx!


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

No idea on the stiffness but I can tell you for sure the XX1 with bling ring is lighter and looks better in my opinion. You also have the option of running 28T or 30T chain ring with the Sram vs 32T smallest on the Shimano XTR(wolftooth makes a 30T chain ring for the XTR but the chainline is 48mm). 
Downside with the Sram GXP is the way the crankset is mounted. The Drive side bearing is free floating on the spindle so you really can't adjust the chainline out if you need to. you can only move it in by adding spacers on the Non-Drive side. I really don't like the way it works and I think the Shimano HollowTechII mounting is much better since you can adjust chainline in either direction if needed. Also, on the Shimano the Non-Drive side crank arm is tightened by the 2 pinch bolts so I think there is less chance of the crank arm loosening while riding compared to the Sram.


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

I have one with a absolute black chainring on the ss im building up


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

Wud love to see a pic of this..I bet this looks nice ! 


thing said:


> I have one with a absolute black chainring on the ss im building up


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

PHS said:


> Any pics of xx1 gxp running with a Bling Ring setup?


Here is a pic of mine on a carbon stumpjumper ss


----------



## PHS (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks great! Appreciate the pics as I had a few options in mind and this helps decide which direction to go.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

PHS said:


> Looks great! Appreciate the pics as I had a few options in mind and this helps decide which direction to go.


And the crankset may be for sale soon


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

If aesthetics matter to you at all the black Bling Ring is IMHO a much better match to the cranks.


----------



## KTMwoodsrider (Dec 1, 2012)

I am building a carbon niner SS bike. I need a new crankset up. I thought I would go with the XO1 carbon crank. But after reading this thread, I am a little confused. People are ditching the spider to lose some grams is what I am guessing. And putting on a spiderless chain ring. I did not know this was on option. I will be running a EBB with a GXP BB. What is the least expensive crank option then? The XO1 is a little less expensive than the XX1 crankset. It there a reason that people are not using this crank? I am new the mt biking and am up grading from a trek rig. I have to make sure that I get the right spindle length on the cranks with the EBB setup. Thanks for the help. Any other reasonable options for a carbon crank?


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

The GXP spindle works perfectly with Niner EBB. There is only one length spindle on the GXP, but there are two different Q factors available. I believe the 156Q works but is a close fit depending on the frame. The safe bet is the 168Q. It works for everything.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

KTMwoodsrider said:


> I am building a carbon niner SS bike. I need a new crankset up. I thought I would go with the XO1 carbon crank. But after reading this thread, I am a little confused. People are ditching the spider to lose some grams is what I am guessing. And putting on a spiderless chain ring. I did not know this was on option. I will be running a EBB with a GXP BB. What is the least expensive crank option then? The XO1 is a little less expensive than the XX1 crankset. It there a reason that people are not using this crank? I am new the mt biking and am up grading from a trek rig. I have to make sure that I get the right spindle length on the cranks with the EBB setup. Thanks for the help. Any other reasonable options for a carbon crank?


If you intend to take the spider off and using a MRP bling ring then basically either XX1, X01, or X0 cranksets will all work. Which ever one you can find with the lowest price. GXP cranks only have 1 spindle length so you don't have to worry about that. For the XX1 you just have to pick the Q factor(distance from the crank to the chainstay) and make sure which ever one you pick fits on your frame


----------



## thorkild (Jul 22, 2008)

KTMwoodsrider said:


> I am building a carbon niner SS bike. I need a new crankset up. I thought I would go with the XO1 carbon crank. But after reading this thread, I am a little confused. People are ditching the spider to lose some grams is what I am guessing. And putting on a spiderless chain ring. I did not know this was on option. I will be running a EBB with a GXP BB. What is the least expensive crank option then? The XO1 is a little less expensive than the XX1 crankset. It there a reason that people are not using this crank? I am new the mt biking and am up grading from a trek rig. I have to make sure that I get the right spindle length on the cranks with the EBB setup. Thanks for the help. Any other reasonable options for a carbon crank?


XO1 is pretty new, which is why most of the posts on here are about XX1. But functionally they would work the same. Unfortunately, they upped the price on XX1 (its about $300 retail for just the arms as opposed to $285 for the 2013 set) and priced the X01 like the old XX1 for 2014. Regardless of which one you use, the main reason to go with a spiderless ring is for the chainline and weight. For the weight, you'll save 50grams plus by going with a spiderless ring. For the chainline, I believe the chainline is 49mm with the spider and 51mm spiderless. I had to use the spiderless for my SS setup because the chainline and size of the ring (XX1 rings are larger in diameter - i.e. 32t is closer to a standard 34t) interfered with my chainstays.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

pwu_1 said:


> If you intend to take the spider off and using a MRP bling ring then basically either XX1, X01, or XX cranksets will all work. Which ever one you can find with the lowest price. GXP cranks only have 1 spindle length so you don't have to worry about that. For the XX1 you just have to pick the Q factor(distance from the crank to the chainstay) and make sure which ever one you pick fits on your frame


XX cranks don't have a removable spider. The XX1 cranks are reasonably priced. X01 are only a few dollars cheaper. Not sure of the weight difference though.


----------



## KTMwoodsrider (Dec 1, 2012)

I just figured out that the XO1 only comes in the 168Q. The XX1 is offered in the 156 and 168. I emailed niner to let me know what Q is need for my setup. I could not find an answer in the tech link on niner site. 

Can someone explain chainline? I am not sure the exact meaning. It it the total length of the chain or the offset from the front ring to the rear cog? I understand that minimal offset from the front to rear is ideal. Not sure the correct terminology.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

bpd131 said:


> XX cranks don't have a removable spider. The XX1 cranks are reasonably priced. X01 are only a few dollars cheaper. Not sure of the weight difference though.


You are right. My bad. I meant to type XX1, X01, and X0 cranks are all about the same except for the spider and graphics.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

KTMwoodsrider said:


> I just figured out that the XO1 only comes in the 168Q. The XX1 is offered in the 156 and 168. I emailed niner to let me know what Q is need for my setup. I could not find an answer in the tech link on niner site.
> 
> Can someone explain chainline? I am not sure the exact meaning. It it the total length of the chain or the offset from the front ring to the rear cog? I understand that minimal offset from the front to rear is ideal. Not sure the correct terminology.


Chainline is the distance from the center line of the frame to the chain ring. For SS you want to try and get your Chain ring and and your cog in a perfect straight line. There is a sticky in this subforum about chainline math to figure out where your cog needs to be(on a cassette hub)


----------



## KTMwoodsrider (Dec 1, 2012)

pwu_1 said:


> Chainline is the distance from the center line of the frame to the chain ring. For SS you want to try and get your Chain ring and and your cog in a perfect straight line. There is a sticky in this subforum about chainline math to figure out where your cog needs to be(on a cassette hub)


.
Got it. Read the chainline math post. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

FWIW I'm running xx1 with a north shore billet spiderless ring. (they were the only ones with a 32t in stock when I bought) I'm running an sram 9 speed chain and haven't been able to break it yet including last ride that was 1800 ft vert in 3.6 miles. 

As others have mentioned, xx1 is relatively cheap on ebay especially if you factor in selling the ring off.


----------

